# its not velcro, he is obsessed



## AlohaVizsla (Dec 8, 2009)

I was wondering is anyone had training tips for owner obsessed vizslas. Away from my house Copper the dog would rather watch me sit on a couch than play with nice children 20ft away. I am married but my husband travels for work most of the month, so it is just me and the dog. Copper may act a little excited when my husband comes home, but mostly not. The obsessed behavior mainly comes out when the dog and I are away from the house. If I am at a party and the dog is a few feet away from me he will whine until he is next to me. A camping trip was almost disastrous because Copper would not let any strangers come close to me without barking at them. 

Copper is 20mo and does not exhibit extreme separation anxiety when he is left alone at home. He bunches up bathroom rugs and whines a little. Up until 6mo or so Copper would often stay with friends while I was at work, but timing has been bad lately. I drop him off at doggie day care once a month and I will put Copper on sit stay when I leave a room. Other than that I can't think of any other exercises to try. He sleeps in bed with me, but I often make him sleep on his bed in my room.


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you just need to socialize him more. Sounds like it's him and you a lot of the time so he doesn't ever really see you with other people around you. Kasey follows me everywhere and has shown that type of behavior sometimes when my boyfriend gets close to me. Try having the person acknowledge your dog first then acknowledge you. He might be more open to letting people near you if he accepts them first. Just a thought :-\


----------

